# GA plan of Emma Maersk container vessel



## Lussino (May 4, 2014)

Good day I like to build the model do you know where I can find GA plans.

Thanks


----------



## Pop Alexandra (May 15, 2017)

Lussino said:


> Good day I like to build the model do you know where I can find GA plans.
> 
> Thanks


Were you abe to find the plans? 
If so, would you mind sharing them with me?
*____*
Alexandra from Transitaire international - Transporteur - Services logistiques


----------

